# TIVO vs WOW DVR



## puppypat (Sep 28, 2004)

I have been a TIVO/WOW user for 9 happy years. In Jan I broke my TIVO trying to hook up a new DVD player. Thank God the Geek Squad that came to help this old lady told me that if I was a TIVO user I would never be happy with anything else. I have a digital TV-no HD but still love my new TIVO premier. This week,despite my advice,my neighbor got 2 WOW DVRs. I spent an hour trying to help her use it. There were only 3 useless pp of instructions. What a piece of junk compared to TIVO. Horrible recording options, ugly screens, no Wish List and,as far as we could see no Season Pass Managers. When you search for a title you can only search a TV Guide or by the first letter of the title. WOW users ....don't be tempted.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

What's a WOW DVR?


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> What's a WOW DVR?


I'll bite. Anything other than a TiVo Premiere?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.wowway.com/


----------



## puppypat (Sep 28, 2004)

WOW..Wide Open West...my cable provider. I have it for cable, internet and TV. Have had it for over 15 years and I love it but hate their new DVR. Yes, my Premiere reboots often when I turn it on but I still love it.


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

I have been with WOW for about 9 years as well. Great cable co, have never had their DVR's. Only cable co for which I've added features and my bill was dropped 20% for being a long-time customer. I know...wierd .

I've always had TiVo so I can't relate. However, my neighbor has both. The difference being the only TiVo is a Series2. He uses the WOW DVR(s?) for HD. He says he likes it fine. Not sure if he's ever used an HD/S3/Premiere. Methinks his ignorance is his bliss .

P.S. And no need to knock on Premieres. Mine works flawlessly. *Nearly* as snappy as my 140XX S2, uses HD menus, Netflix, Amazon and everything works just fine. I'm just not quite as vocal about everything working as aaronwt is .

-DPF


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> What's a WOW DVR?


Yeah, my first thought was "There's a World of Warcraft DVR?"


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

Using WOW with a Premiere, Premiere XL and a Tivo HD - they're awesome. Aaaaawesome. No copy flag issues, and they don't even pair the cablecards, so you can swap without calling them. <3.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

So why don't you show your neighbor your Tivo?


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Sorry to hear that WOW has a new DVR. I was thinking that they'd be a good candidate for a TiVo deal ala RCN. Oh well, overall I'm very happy with them. So far no SDV, or copy protection hassles (knock on wood).


----------



## puppypat (Sep 28, 2004)

Mattack, my neighbor is over to my house every day and always was having me look something up on TIVO. She said all the time that she was going to get a TIVO and then didn't. She had to have an adapter put on one of her TVs since WOW is going all digital. The guy she had hook up her adapter talked her into the WOW DVR. She had all kinds of problems with it but still got another one the very next week for her other TV. As someone said early, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## tmesser (Apr 12, 2003)

puppypat said:


> This week,despite my advice,my neighbor got 2 WOW DVRs. I spent an hour trying to help her use it. There were only 3 useless pp of instructions. What a piece of junk compared to TIVO.


4 years ago, friends of mine with WOW service had a Scientific Atlanta SA8300HD DVR with that awful SARA software. I hope that's not what WOW is still using.

Did it look like this? http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2009-09/sara-the-steampunk-dvr-os/


----------



## puppypat (Sep 28, 2004)

Don't know what it is. I do remember having a Scientific box from WOW.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

I just went over to a friends house that just got wow and his hd cable box has the real old school 90s guide. It looks horrible. At least wow has good service though. I would defiantly have a tivo dvr if I had wow, I just cant stand wows GUI.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

I know a lot of people wince at the up front cost for Tivo, and even those that weather it, often go monthly not thinking it through completely


----------



## puppypat (Sep 28, 2004)

Twice (2 TIVOs) I've gone with Lifetime Service and have certainly got my money out of it. The first lasted 9 years! Once again, I love WOW and TIVO.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

TheWGP said:


> Using WOW with a Premiere, Premiere XL and a Tivo HD - they're awesome. Aaaaawesome. No copy flag issues, and they don't even pair the cablecards, so you can swap without calling them. <3.


same with my FIOS


----------

